# Scary Fall



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Ohh eekkk.... that did look really scary. The rider looked really young!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

That video always turns my stomach >_<


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Eeeeeek! That looks REALLY scarey! It seems like it came out of nowhere!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Poor horse... tears my heart up to see it struggling to stand back up because of that tie down. What a wonderful horse for such a small child to have to ride. It entered the arena at such a tame, managable pace for a rider that size.

Never saw this video before, i thought it was going to be the one where the barrel horse flips over (its been on TV before as well) Good find!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

eep!!! ahh i feel so bad for both of them! i guess they just slipped, they horse was squishing the girl and could barely get up! both very bad


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

It was horrible... but seing how many people were there so quickly to get things under control was heartening.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Not a good scene. Did anyone else notice that she got stuck in the saddle because she had her foot way far forward in the stirrup? -- at least her left one was anyway. And she was losing it before the horse did I think. Also, a great demo of why NOT to use a tie down. 

Poor team. I hope they both faired out OK. The horse looks OK, but the girl got a bit of a banging around.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Excellent care given by the parents tho. They all did an excellent job prioritizing grabbing the horse then the kid. Good for them.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Why the heck would you have your kid race that young! I dont even want to get started...rrr that just makes me sooooo mad.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't have a problem with kids barrel racing, but something makes me think that little girl was in over her head. 

Saint of a horse though. I just don't like little kids on big horses.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh My God!!!!! That video made my stomach turn inside out!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> Why the heck would you have your kid race that young! I dont even want to get started...rrr that just makes me sooooo mad.


:shock:
i agree and that horse was really too big for her. 
Amazing horse though.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

These things happen. Looks to me that everyone involved was OK. I don't like seeing it but it could have been much worse. Saint of a horse if you ask me.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Excellent care given by the parents tho. They all did an excellent job prioritizing grabbing the horse then the kid. Good for them.


:lol::lol: I have kids and totally agree!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

ive seen this before, was on fugly i think it was.
at that age the kid should still be on a **** leading rein on a pony.
shes too young to have to have full controll over such a large animal.

What an honest wee horse though.


----------

